

Toy helicopter lops top of man’s head off - larrys
http://nypost.com/2013/09/05/man-decapitated-by-remote-controlled-toy-helicopter/

======
tzs
Discussion from earlier today for WSJ version of the story (which has more
information than the Post):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6336803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6336803)

------
zobzu
not to confuse with heli "drones" which have small props and spin slowly ( you
can often put your hand in them without a scratch). the helis as pictured
arent toys at all, imo. every pilot of these know they can also cut an arm
through the bone.

~~~
eaurouge
Not true. Carbon fiber props on even a 'toy' drone will cut deep like a knife.
The solution to this madness is to attach effective prop guards, at least on
multicopters.

------
larrys
I fly these things. A short time ago I got cut on the arm by a blade strike on
spinup as a result of a cheap plastic servo gear which had missing teeth which
I discovered after taking the servo apart.

